

Show HN: Blazing Fast JSON Validator - kumarharsh
https://rawgit.com/playlyfe/themis/master/benchmark/results.html

======
kumarharsh
The original project is hosted here:

[https://github.com/playlyfe/themis](https://github.com/playlyfe/themis)

